# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Società in Accomandita Semplice (S.A.S.)

## littlebb

Ciao a tutti vorrei qualche chiarimento sui seguenti aspetti se possibile: 
una SAS che tipo di bilancio fa?? Bilancio CE ex Art. 2423 e seguenti del CC o piuttosto un rendiconto?? 
Sto leggendo da varie parti che il legislatore attraverso il CC predilige la forma del Bilancio CE (SP+CE ed eventuale N.I.) però a questo punto non mi è chiaro se la stessa SAS con ricavi sotto i 400K, quindi dal punto di vista fiscale, soggetta a contabilità semplificata che impianto contabile debba fare?? 
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi.  
LBB

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ciao a tutti vorrei qualche chiarimento sui seguenti aspetti se possibile: 
> una SAS che tipo di bilancio fa?? Bilancio CE ex Art. 2423 e seguenti del CC o piuttosto un rendiconto?? 
> Sto leggendo da varie parti che il legislatore attraverso il CC predilige la forma del Bilancio CE (SP+CE ed eventuale N.I.) però a questo punto non mi è chiaro se la stessa SAS con ricavi sotto i 400K, quindi dal punto di vista fiscale, soggetta a contabilità semplificata che impianto contabile debba fare?? 
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi.  
> LBB

  La S.a.s. in semplificata non deve redigere il bilancio, bensì un prospetto costi-ricavi (cioè una situazione economica). La S.a.s. In ordinaria può redigere il bilancio bella formulazione civilistica ex art. 2423 e ss., ma non è obbligata a farlo, potendo adottare il bilancio in qualunque forma.

----------

